# Coding keyfob for roof opening 428 Vert



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Medic said:


> No issue, thanks


Well, if your last one worked, and ap90500 just coded a new F33 where it worked, there must be a way now. I'd like to figure it out still.


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, if your last one worked, and ap90500 just coded a new F33 where it worked, there must be a way now. I'd like to figure it out still.


I know 2016 F23 models will open via the remote, done it before on factory software.

Just to cover the bases, I am assuming you verified the top will move when using the buttons inside the car? Would hate to dig into this only to find the rear luggage compartment divider was not down...


----------



## Medic (Aug 14, 2010)

God-Follower said:


> I know 2016 F23 models will open via the remote, done it before on factory software.
> 
> Just to cover the bases, I am assuming you verified the top will move when using the buttons inside the car? Would hate to dig into this only to find the rear luggage compartment divider was not down...


Fair question, but yes, the trunk divider is in the proper position.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> I just today coded a brand new F33 (ECE version). It had comfort access and there was no problem on opening or closing the roof with remote control.
> 
> I also have not heard about F33 that has the remote roof functions but no comfort access. I though have heard about early E93's that could be coded for these functions even if there was no CA. Later software update disabled this possibility. Maybe something like this going on here?


Yes early 2007 E93 without comfort access you were able to code the car to enable key fob to open and close the top. Any update to spdaten 42 or higher removed this capability of closing the top but it was still codeable to open the top..


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

cn555ic said:


> Yes early 2007 E93 without comfort access you were able to code the car to enable key fob to open and close the top. Any update to spdaten 42 or higher removed this capability of closing the top but it was still codeable to open the top..


If I remember correctly, this "problem" is caused by CAS software? Have you tried to downgrade?


----------

